# Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?



## Administrator (13. September 2007)

*Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## TobiasHome (13. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

Ich bin seit einer Woche bei www.schuelervz.net angemeldet. Die Seite ist echt klasse!!!    
Es gibt zum Beispiel hunderte, wenn nicht gar tausende von Gruppen, denen man sich anschließen kann. Gruppen für Sportarten, Interessen, Musik und Schulen jeder Art!!!    
Und noch viiiiiieles mehr!


----------



## pro-gamer (13. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

ICh bin bei Studivz angemeldet... obwohl ich ab 1. beim Bundesheer bin   
Hab mich eigendlich nur angemeldet, um die fotos von der letzten Party zu sehen


----------



## Spassbremse (13. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

Nein, und werde ich auch nie, da ich "Webbased Social Networking" meide wie der Teufel das Weihwasser - ist mir viel zu unseriös.


----------



## FossilZ (13. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

Ja, in einer welche Hauptsächlich in und um Hannover verbreitet ist. So langsam dehnen sie sich aber auch über Niedersachsen aus


----------



## fragee (13. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

studivz.net
Warum auch nicht? 1. Man bleibt billig in Kontakt. 2. Diskussionsplattform in gewissen Notfällen     und 3. Freundin is auch dort angemeldet, billiger und länger als ein sms.


----------



## TobiasHome (14. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*



			
				fragee am 13.09.2007 21:03 schrieb:
			
		

> studivz.net
> Warum auch nicht? 1. Man bleibt billig in Kontakt.



Was meinst du mit "billig"? www.schuelervz.net ist sogar kostenlos


----------



## autumnSkies (14. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

Früher war ich mehr in Communitys unterwegs, heute finde ich die Dinger viel zu zeitintensiv. StudiVZ fände ich ganz interessant um zu sehen was die Kollegen von früher so machen, da ich aber das Studium abgebrochen habe und Azubi find will ich mich nicht in einem _Studi_ VZ anmelden - finde ich blöde, auch wenn ich viele kenne die es machen. In allen anderen VZs findet man leider nicht so viele. Aber irgendwie bin ich auch froh, dass die anderen nicht sehen können, was ich jetzt so mache.


----------



## DawnHellscream (15. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

300.

bin im Studivz
und Schülervz
und div. Freundescom.


----------



## fragee (16. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*



			
				TobiasHome am 14.09.2007 17:49 schrieb:
			
		

> fragee am 13.09.2007 21:03 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hätte dazuschreiben müssen: Im vergleich zu sms und telefonieren.. ich denke mal wieder mehr, als ich schreibe


----------



## ananas45 (16. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

Bei schuelervz.de bin ich auch


----------



## TobiasHome (17. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*



			
				fragee am 16.09.2007 19:08 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke mal wieder mehr, als ich schreibe



Schlimmer wärs andersrum ...


----------



## firewalker2k (17. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

Schuelervz, Studivz, Gesichterparty (eher lokale, aber riesige Partycommunity ^^ - Saarland+Pfalz).


----------



## Jimini_Grillwurst (26. September 2007)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

Ja, bin bei studivz angemeldet (Gruppe: pcgames.de !!!111elf) sowie noch im Stud.IP, was aber ne uniinterne Comm ist.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Damaskus (24. Februar 2008)

*AW: Sind Sie Mitglied bei Online-Communitys wie studivz.de o.ä.?*

schuelervz
studivz
facebook

mehr braucht's imo nicht, schuelervz dürfte demnächst auch weniger interessant sein, da das abi in 2 monaten kommt^^
studivz sind halt ne menge leute aus deutschland drin und bei facebook hab ich nen paar freunde von früher von übersee wiedergefunden


----------

